# Knit Hat Liza



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is my latest hat with simple cable elements and a cute textured stitch.

It's available only in size adult, but can be easily made in a smaller size by using smaller needles (and, if desired, a slightly thinner yarn) or by casting on fewer sts ( a multiple of 6).

The hat is made in the round and does not have a seam.

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 till September 19, regular price is $2.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-liza-for-a-lady


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful, and so soft and feminine looking.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lovely texture...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very chic!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Love your patterns.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great pattern !!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

like your hat looks real nice


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That's a very pretty hat.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh I love this hat, I just finished the last one, in wash right now, so perfect timing girlfriend! I need more stash......   :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Everybody! I'm so happy you like it!  Raquel, thank you so much for supporting me again, my friend! Enjoy it!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is very pretty!xx


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty hat...nice pattern and lovely new mannequin.
:thumbup:


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Love this pattern! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Such a pretty stitch!


----------

